#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Будда о нижних мирах

## Алексей Белый

Где можно найти непосредственное описание нижних миров данное Буддой Шакьямуни?

----------


## Топпер

> Где можно найти непосредственное описание нижних миров данное Буддой Шакьямуни?


Вот например.
А вообще воспользуйтесь поиском. Это уже не раз обсуждалось.

----------

Алексей Белый (12.09.2013)

----------

